# Cat Tanka



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hear me purr as I
Meow and celebrate my
Freshly picked catnip.
Rolling on the floor, I sneeze.
Of catnip, my nose does sing.
---
---
I am a feline.
Listen to my hissing and
Growling. Mad, I am.
A new cat is among us.
I refuse to share my food.
---
---
A few wise people
Do still remain in this world.
They worship the cat.
I am cat, so bow to me.
Demand treats and toys, I do.
---
---
Look into my eyes.
I am cat. I hypnotize.
You will give me food
On silver platter, with treats.
My throne, no longer your seat.
---
---
Cat is king of house.
This is not up for debate.
My feast I require,
At dinner table on plate.
Serve me now. I will not wait.
---
---
By: Cynthia Hendrick
Sept. 26, 2005
---
---


----------

